# Cereal Rust Mites and Weeds in Timothy



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

So you got your nice stand of timothy, but come April, you're going to spray for cereal rust mites - Sevin XLR Plus being the insecticide to use. But what about mixing an herbicide in the same tank and spray for the mites and weeds in one pass?

Is this a no-no?

2,4-d and Sevin XLR Plus

or

Pasturegard and Sevin XLR Plus

or something else?

You folks mixing any herbicides with the Sevin?

FWIW - haven't found any labels that say it's OK - yet.....

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill-we have to spray every april for mites in timothy and my standard approach is to use pasture guard with sevin. Have good success. I have only had mixed success and several failures using 24D, but most of them were on og in march. Just too cold and pasturegard seems more effective on chickweed and henbit and does not hurt the timothy and certainly not the og. The april application of PG with the sevin seems late enough to be warm enough and the timothy fills in the broadleaf kill spots reasonably well. The best time to get the winter annuals is right now but you really can't do that this year with new timothy seedlings. Rick


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

I used 2,4-d on my fields before the first cut and it did a pretty good job, but some weeds it didn't kill and partially killed the clover I had - which I wanted eliminated.

After the first cut, I sprayed with Pasturegard and while expensive, it really cleaned up my fields - to the extent I almost hated to kill it down for a fresh start this fall - LOL!

I am a believer in Pasturegard.

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am not sure that there is too much weed control. Anything you eliminated this year through repetitive sprayings is something you don't have to get next year. The wet spring and june woke up a lot of sleeping clover seed this year.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Reviving an old thread here because I'm needing to both broadleaf and mite control in Timothy. I had planned to use Sevin XLR for the mites, and Banvel/24D for the broadleaves. Chemical sales guy said mixing might make it too hot. It would sure be nice to catch them both in one pass. Are you gents still using and making out well with this combination tank mix?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

IIRC I used banvel 24d and sevin numerous times when I was doing Timothy


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks Rick, do you recall if you reduced your rate when using them together? Would Pasturegard be a better choice for this combination?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry, don't remember. But I can tell you I am in a quandary now with the spray guys, They sprayed with a qt 24d and 0.7 pt dicamba (I think that's correct) a week ago after a failure under perfect conditions with Sharpen (active winter annuals, 4 70 degree days and nada with 3 oz sharpen per ac). The respray seems to be handling the chickweed just fine and plantains but I have yet to see any impact on henbit at all and nothing on upright chickweed. I am not sure where the break is on damage to og from dicamba on rate per ac, but I am sure there is one. Where I spot sprayed with weedmaster at one oz per gal h2O and light mist, henbit gone. Haven't done timothy in at least 5 years and the last several years it was so mixed I did not spray for mites. When it was dominant timothy, I would not consider missing the sevin.

We were trying something new (sharpen) this year as the pasturegard was not that effective last year and it was sprayed with a perfect window early so the weeds were small.

In the FWIW category, where I sprayed quinstar last year in august for foxtail, it did not stop the foxtail, but there were virtually no winter annuals in that patch this spring. The dandelions started on a pencil point line where the spray stopped in aug. go figure, you never know. Guess the quin residual helped with the winter annuals.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Hayman1 said:


> In the FWIW category, where I sprayed quinstar last year in august for foxtail, it did not stop the foxtail, but there were virtually no winter annuals in that patch this spring. The dandelions started on a pencil point line where the spray stopped in aug. go figure, you never know. Guess the quin residual helped with the winter annuals.


I had the same definitive line on the headland of one of my Timothy stands. I sprayed my orchard grass late fall with Quinstar, and had just a little left in the tank when I finished. It was just enough to do a complete pass across the headland of that Timothy stand, and I'm seeing the same result as you.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Interesting. It was too stark to have been coincidence, but nice to see that someone else observed the same thing. When did you spray and at what rate? Did you try any overseeding this spring on what you sprayed quin on late?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Mine was very obvious as well. I sprayed the 1st of October @ 2/3 lb to the acre. I did not overseed anything this spring.


----------

